# How do you attach your pump ?



## Jennywren (Oct 26, 2015)

My casing for my insight pump has broken and as explained in earlier post Roche are out of stock , just wondering where you all keep yours , I've tried placed in bra and keeps falling out and yanks on cannula , I don't have belt loops on work trousers only on jeans , I have a sports belt with pouch but find this uncomfortable , any ideas ?


----------



## Riri (Oct 26, 2015)

I always put in my bra (the soft sports type) or actually in my pants. I always keep it in a baby's sock when against my skin so that sweat doesn't get on it. If neither of these options are good I keep it in the outside pocket of jeans/trousers. I bought one if these leg belts at the start but can't get on with it at all. The new range of underwear with hidden pockets look good too.


----------



## Flower (Oct 27, 2015)

When my Medtronic pump clip broke I put my pump in a small ankle sock and clipped it to my waist with a clothes peg! Not cutting edge fashion but it did the trick and held the pump securely on my waistband until I got a new clip.


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 27, 2015)

tallygear.com in the USA do pouches for lots of things made out of neoprene. You can choose either a carabiner or a clip.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 27, 2015)

There's a pumper on another site who uses tubi grip and has her pump on her arm.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 27, 2015)

Bike leathers don't have pockets. Medtronic clip is good & quite small.  If it broke I would do what Flower did. Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2015)

A CLOTHES PEG ???????    Might be able to do it if you are at home all day - but in a professional office and visiting clients - or just like to look smart in public - I think not!  A phone 'sock' and a safety pin arranged somewhere inside clothing, the bra hanger thingy, or the Alcantara one I had with the Combo with a lanyard attached to it.  Just depends where whatever one is wearing, has the room to accommodate it really.

Guess what though? - I won't buy trousers these days unless they have decent side pockets!


----------



## Annette (Oct 28, 2015)

trophywench said:


> ...
> Guess what though? - I won't buy trousers these days unless they have decent side pockets!


One of my first thoughts when looking at a new skirt is "Can I clip my pump to the waistband without it pulling the skirt down?" So may clothes don't have decent waistbands these days - fashion just isn't keeping up with the need for pump clips!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Oct 29, 2015)

I keep mine in my bra - where the strap meets the top of the cup. This works well and has only fallen out once. If wearing jeans it goes in my back pocket. I can't get on with belt clips and think I'd have problems with the straps that go round legs or arms.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2015)

I have no idea what it's like to have enough room in a bra - or padding within it! - to hide a pump!  LOL


----------



## heasandford (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a bra hanger, clips on the side and hangs down. I do choose clothes these days to accomodate the pump, but I have worn a thigh holder with a suspender belt a few times for wedding outfits - I do like dresses, and because it's an Accuchek pump with remote messaging from the meter, I don't have to fish about under my clothes to get at it!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a bra hanger too - but actually I could do with chopping some off the length of it, cos it's a while before the pump starts IYSWIM - and with the Insight being smaller it will probably fit widthways !

Did yours go grey the first time you wore it? - we'd gone away for a long weekend, involving 'dressing up' on two days so I therefore wore it the two days, by which time it was grey.  Not very impressed with that for starters, and washing it did nothing to help.  They don't sell a black one!


----------



## heasandford (Oct 30, 2015)

I have got a black one! 
I think they are a ridiculous price, fortunately the pump clinic gave me mine, and yes, the white one goes grey almost instantly. They really don't try very hard to make them acceptable, do they?
https://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/pumptherapy/insight-pump-cases-underclothing.html#top


----------



## Bessiemay (Oct 30, 2015)

trophywench said:


> I have a bra hanger too - but actually I could do with chopping some off the length of it, cos it's a while before the pump starts IYSWIM - and with the Insight being smaller it will probably fit widthways !
> 
> Did yours go grey the first time you wore it? - we'd gone away for a long weekend, involving 'dressing up' on two days so I therefore wore it the two days, by which time it was grey.  Not very impressed with that for starters, and washing it did nothing to help.  They don't sell a black one!


I have a black one that came with a trial pump but I now have omnipod which doesn't need a pouch so if you want to pm me your address I will post it


----------



## trophywench (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you very much - I will !


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2015)

Wear jeans 90% of time & just goes in pocket.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2015)

... or alternatively, now, the nice little black bra hanger Bessiemay kindly sent me!  LOL


----------



## jusme (Nov 28, 2015)

I have got a couple of Body Belts from Hid-In, they are really comfy to wear and if you check their Web Site you will see how you can wear them.  I also made myself one in a nice soft cotton material and I keep this one for wearing in bed.

jusme


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh mine just roams in bed - neither of us wear nightclothes.  Loads of peeps let them roam anyway.


----------

